# Marvelous Morels



## Riss (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone, I wanted to stop by and introduce myself. I am Marissa and I reside in Michigan. I am a newbie to the Morel hunt, but we all have to start somewhere! This will be my second year searching for Morels, I have been doing some major studying and reading up on what to pay attention to. I was suggested to follow this thread because of all the positivity and encouragement. I am looking forward to see what everyone discovers!! 🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄

Happy Foraging!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Riss said:


> Hello everyone, I wanted to stop by and introduce myself. I am Marissa and I reside in Michigan. I am a newbie to the Morel hunt, but we all have to start somewhere! This will be my second year searching for Morels, I have been doing some major studying and reading up on what to pay attention to. I was suggested to follow this thread because of all the positivity and encouragement. I am looking forward to see what everyone discovers!! 🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄
> 
> Happy Foraging!


Hello @Riss ...
Wade here...
I Am So Glad to have You joining in Our Hunt Together on Here... We do Have Such a Good Time.. and it is True Many Good Folks on Here Will be Happy to Have Helpful Conversations.
The Best of the Best, that I can suggest to Help you..is to Encourage you to Scroll back a year or few..on the Main Michigan Thread and Read it forward until Present date..
In doing so, you will get to know Us and learn a lot, having many of your Potential questions answered during your Read..
Also back Reading Other near by State Threads
Will be Enjoyable and Packed full of Fun and informative posts..
We'll see ya along Our Journeys Together.
"Love the Hunt"


----------



## Riss (10 mo ago)

wade said:


> Hello @Riss ...
> Wade here...
> I Am So Glad to have You joining in Our Hunt Together on Here... We do Have Such a Good Time.. and it is True Many Good Folks on Here Will be Happy to Have Helpful Conversations.
> The Best of the Best, that I can suggest to Help you..is to Encourage you to Scroll back a year or few..on the Main Michigan Thread and Read it forward until Present date..
> ...


What a great tip, thanks so much Wade!!!


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

Hi Marissa. Welcome and I hope to see you in the Michigan forum. I am fairly new as well. There is a group that has some public hunts and a newsletter Michigan Mushroom Hunters Club | MMHC | Michigan wild mushroom education . I will be posting some map links in the Michigan forum.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Riss said:


> What a great tip, thanks so much Wade!!!


Before you start going into the woods, take time to go online and look at photos of Morels (preferably ones that show a large area of ground with morels hidden). This will help "train" your eyes and brain to recognize the mushroom as you'll find them in the woods. There are times that there will be Morels right near you that you'll not see, so any edge that you can get ahead of time is helpful. Also, when you're in the woods, GO SLOW, and don't be afraid to get down to ground level to scan around. Lastly, and most importantly, you're hunting trees more than you're hunting mushrooms. Considering the region that you live in, learn the Elm tree. Focus only on Elms (dead or dying) until you have them mastered. After you master that you can move to Ash, etc. If you can't identify the proper trees, you're just getting lucky and have no reason as to why they are there.


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Most of the trees that morels are associated with have bark patterns that look like morels for starters  bigger trees tend to be better


----------



## Riss (10 mo ago)

Kbart said:


> Before you start going into the woods, take time to go online and look at photos of Morels (preferably ones that show a large area of ground with morels hidden). This will help "train" your eyes and brain to recognize the mushroom as you'll find them in the woods. There are times that there will be Morels right near you that you'll not see, so any edge that you can get ahead of time is helpful. Also, when you're in the woods, GO SLOW, and don't be afraid to get down to ground level to scan around. Lastly, and most importantly, you're hunting trees more than you're hunting mushrooms. Considering the region that you live in, learn the Elm tree. Focus only on Elms (dead or dying) until you have them mastered. After you master that you can move to Ash, etc. If you can't identify the proper trees, you're just getting lucky and have no reason as to why they are there.


Yes, Thank you so much @Kbart my boyfriend gifted me some cool books for my birthday, but never though to train online with pictures like that. I think I will start there and get my eyes trained to see the unseen. And I have been taking time to identify Elm trees when I spot them. Any advice helps so thanks for your generosity.


----------

